# Pronunciare l + r



## darkmatter

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei sapere come pronunciate le frasi che contengono parole tipo "il riso" o "il rombo." Quando parlo io, trovo che le pronuncio "ilariso" e " ilarombo." Devo dire una vocale fra le due parole perché devo muovere la lingua dal L al R. Se parlo velocemente la "a" scompare. Che ne pensate? Non direi che il mio accento italiano è brutto, infatti un mio amico italiano mi ha detto che è buono. Quindi vorrei sapere se parlate così o che devo cambiare come pronuncio queste lettere. Grazie in anticipo!
-Nick


----------



## Montesacro

Non c'è assolutamente nessun suono vocalico tra L e R negli esempi da te riportati. 
La sequenza L + R viene semplicemente pronunciata LR.

E' comunque normale, quando si parla velocemente, assimilare la L alla R (perlomeno parzialmente), e dire quindi_ irriso_ o _irrombo_.


----------



## Blackman

Montesacro said:


> Non c'è assolutamente nessun suono vocalico tra L e R negli esempi da te riportati.
> La sequenza L + R viene semplicemente pronunciata LR.
> 
> E' comunque normale, quando si parla velocemente, assimilare la L alla R (perlomeno parzialmente), e dire quindi_ irriso_ o _irrombo_.


 

A Roma più che in altre parti d'Italia, comunque. Anche in Toscana.


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse ti interesserà questo post :  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1785068&highlight


----------



## charyuop

Mo si cade negli stereotipi. Siamo noi italiani che quando parliamo inglese mettiamo una A alla fine di alcune parole


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Salve Dark,
permettimi di correggere in parte la tua asserzione:
_Devo dire una vocale fra le due parole perché devo muovere la lingua da L a R_.
Vedi, i "luoghi d'articolazione"  della "r" italiana e della "l" sono vicinissimi, e pertanto la distanza è trascurabile. Ti consiglio di esercitarti pronunciando parole inglesi che tèrminino con la "L scura" (non poso scrivere in inglese, quindi ti metto le forme italiane: malato, palla, pillola, conto al ristorante, ecc.) e poi pronuncia il nome italiano. Gradatamente accorcia sempre di più la distanza tra le due parole.
Buon lavoro.
GS


----------



## bo-marco

Come fai a pronunciare la parola ALTRO?
ALATRO?


----------



## Blackman

bo-marco said:


> Come fai a pronunciare la parola ALTRO?
> ALATRO?



E tu, dove la vedi la l vicino alla r, nella parola ALTRO?


----------



## bo-marco

Che figura di m...
Cercavo una parola italiana contenente direttamente la sequenza interna LR.

Proviamo con *malridotto* / malaridotto?


----------



## marco.cur

Montesacro said:


> E' comunque normale, quando si parla velocemente, assimilare la L alla R (perlomeno parzialmente), e dire quindi_ irriso_ o _irrombo_.


Irriso è il participio passato del verbo irridere. Io eviterei di citare le pronunce dialettali, per non aggiungere confusione a confusione.

Darkmatter: probabilmente pronunci le due parole staccate (il riso), mentre dovresti cercare di pronunciarle assieme (ilriso).
Dopo aver pronunciato la l devi staccare la lingua dal palato contemporaneamente alla pronucia della r.
Penso la difficoltà sia la stessa che si trova nel sincronizzare la frizione con l'acceleratore quando si impara a guidare.


----------



## darkmatter

Grazie mille a tutti voi! I vostri suggerimenti mi hanno aiutato tantissimo. Dovevo cercare di non sollevare la lingue dalla L alla R. Quando ho letto il consiglio di marco.cur, ho tentato di pronunciare le due consonanti come se fossero una consonante singola e ha funzionato - Grazie ancora!


----------



## Montesacro

marco.cur said:


> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> E' comunque normale, quando si parla velocemente, assimilare la L alla R (perlomeno parzialmente), e dire quindi_ irriso_ o _irrombo_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irriso è il participio passato del verbo irridere.
Click to expand...


E quindi?



marco.cur said:


> Io eviterei di citare le pronunce dialettali, per non aggiungere confusione a confusione.



Ma quali pronunce dialettali? 
Cerchiamo di capire bene cosa dicono gli altri prima di replicare.
E allora mi ripeto: quando si parla velocemente (probabilmente lo fai anche tu) si verifica, per motivi eufonici, un'assimilazione delle due consonanti.


----------



## Necsus

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Montesacro, e non per 'area linguistica regionale' di appartenenza...! 
Nel doppiaggio, che occasionalmente mi capita di dirigere, succede abbastanza spesso (limitatamente al ristretto numero di occasioni in cui ricorre) che il doppiatore non sia in grado di pronunciare quest'incontro di consonanti in modo sufficientemente fluido, che si senta cioè lo scalino dovuto alla difficoltà di cambiare articolazione. Allora si ricorre al trucco di raddoppiare la erre facendola precedere da una piccola impuntatura, che è quello che facciamo tutti normalmente nel parlare quotidiano, e non necessariamente così veloce.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Marco,
scusa, ma cosa c'è di dialettale nel pronunciare "irriso"? Qui si tratta di fonetica e fonologia, due branche molto nobili e forse fra le più scientifiche della linguistica.
Con simpatia.
GS


----------



## marco.cur

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> scusa, ma cosa c'è di dialettale nel pronunciare "irriso"?


In effetti nulla. Sul momento, senza pensarci troppo, avevo pensato alla pronuncia romanesca (er riso).
Comunque volevo dire che, anche se nella parlata veloce  il riso sembra pronunciato quasi come irriso, nella realtà tra "il riso" quasi "irriso" e "irriso" participio passato la differenza, anche se minima, si sente. Ma probabilmente mi era sfuggito l'inciso di Montesacro "perlomeno parzialmente", che già spiegava questo concetto.


----------



## francisgranada

1. Mi pare (potete confermare se vero) che a Roma la "r" iniziale si pronuncia in una maniera forte, quasi come nello spagnolo, p.e. "a Roma" suona "arroma". In questo contesto si puó capire meglio anche l'assimilazione L->R (_il rriso -> irriso). 
_
2. Una simile assimiliazione sento anche nel caso di N+R, p.e. "errico" e "sarremo" per Enrico e Sanremo.  Non só se una pronucia cosí é tipica ovunque in Italia, oppure solo a Roma (da dove trasmette la RAI...)


----------



## entrapta

Credo che nell'area di Roma (e non so dove altro) la erre sia effetivamente più calcata...Forse anche l'asssimilazione? Però non è così definita in generale nell'italiano. Io sento pronunciare En-rico e San-Remo molto tranquillamente.



bo-marco said:


> Che figura di m...
> Cercavo una parola italiana contenente direttamente la sequenza interna LR.
> 
> Proviamo con *malridotto* / malaridotto?


è facile che diventi una specie di "marridotto"


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> 1. Mi pare (potete confermare se vero) che a Roma la "r" iniziale si pronuncia in una maniera forte, quasi come nello spagnolo, p.e. "a Roma" suona "arroma". In questo contesto si puó capire meglio anche l'assimilazione L->R (_il rriso -> irriso).
> _


No. Non posso confermare. Il rafforzamento della R in 'a Roma' non dipende dal fatto che e' consonante iniziale di parola, ma dal fatto che e' preceduta dal monosillabo 'a'. Vedi discussione sul 'raddoppiamento fonosintattico': http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non capisco come mai a un madrelingua inglese possa venire in mente questo problema.


----------



## entrapta

Perché a te non viene mai in mente il perché certe persone pronunciano l'inglese in un modo e altre in un altro?


----------



## infinite sadness

Si, però penso che questo non dipende dalla difficoltà di una lingua, ma da difficoltà soggettive. Cioè, la difficoltà di pronunciare il gruppo di lettere L+R non mi sembra un'esclusiva della lingua italiana, come sembrava dalla domanda iniziale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Infinite,
per consolarti pensa a quante discussioni facciamo fra italiani (e non) anglisti su cose che i madrelingua ingese non hanno mai neppure sentito menzionare.
Aveva ragione Einstein...
Caramente.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> No. Non posso confermare. Il rafforzamento della R in 'a Roma' non dipende dal fatto che e' consonante iniziale di parola, ma dal fatto che e' preceduta dal monosillabo 'a'. Vedi discussione sul 'raddoppiamento fonosintattico': http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602.



Grazie. Avevo solo un'impressione (da alcuni moderatori nella TV) come se oltre il "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" ci fosse anche una tendenza indipendente di rafforzare la R all'inizio delle parole...


----------

